# some pics



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

just got a new Canon Eos t3 took some pics with it
Added more pics enjoy.


























































Egg Tumbler with hatching Rusties.
















Not sure what this one is above?Its gotta be part of the Pseudotropheous family but what
















Male Red Empress excavating a hole,getting ready to Mate.








The Female her eye isn't cloudy water mark on outside of glass.








OB Peacock and Aurora fry.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

nice shots!


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

It's nice to see an African keeper posting some pics! Don't see that often anymore


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Great shots! Downside with the more expensive camera's though is they show water marks on class a lot more :/ i hate cleaning my tanks when i want to snap a few shots...

and yea there used to be a ton of africans posted on here, i think many stopped when the breeder vs home breeder arguement came up (please dont start it again people...)


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

neven said:


> Great shots! Downside with the more expensive camera's though is they show water marks on class a lot more :/ i hate cleaning my tanks when i want to snap a few shots...
> 
> and yea there used to be a ton of africans posted on here, i think many stopped when the breeder vs home breeder arguement came up (please dont start it again people...)


Haha I know I forgot to clean the Glass first Doh!!!
I'll get more pics up shortly..


----------



## Stoogie (Apr 9, 2011)

Looking good! How are you liking the Canon?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

neven said:


> Great shots! Downside with the more expensive camera's though is they show water marks on class a lot more :/ i hate cleaning my tanks when i want to snap a few shots...


 Most of us are not that picky 

Awesome shots, like the blue in first shot.


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

Stoogie said:


> Looking good! How are you liking the Canon?


Like it alot Much better than my old Fuji.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice shots, interesting fish. I wonder what they're thinking as they eyeball your camera?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Nice pic's guy, a good camera makes a huge difference. I got a new Olympus for Xmas 
and am still learning how to use it.


----------



## jasonj (Nov 30, 2010)

Nice shots. 
Aim for a really fast shutter speed of 1/350 sec or faster in order to get a crisp picture. 
An external flash will help greatly. More light = faster shutter speed

Here's a few shots of my fish
http://jayjuiceon.smugmug.com/Pets/homotank/16696184_Bwz3Ms#!i=1260022071&k=K9F2CZK

Hope this helps.


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

Added more pics, up to the top pls..


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

Morainy said:


> Nice shots, interesting fish. I wonder what they're thinking as they eyeball your camera?


Probably "hmmm it's either going to be food or that damn net thing again"


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

Clown Lover said:


> Nice pic's guy, a good camera makes a huge difference. I got a new Olympus for Xmas
> and am still learning how to use it.


Yeah it sure does Laurie, I'm still new at this also..:lol:


----------

